# Do probiotics cause diarrhea/cramping when you first start taking them?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if probiotics like align, etc. cause diarrhea and/or cramping when you first start taking them?If they do, I'd rather pick a time when I know I won't be leaving the house much to try them.Thanks for any feedback


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For some people, yes. But apparently that side effect can go away with time for some folks.Here is an article I found that discusses this:http://www.livestrong.com/article/527919-do-probiotics-cause-gas/


----------

